# A Kiwi Setup



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

A small setup - Kiwi Style - Rather happy with it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice. Very professional looking. I can see that your neat, clean, and well organized. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Good stuff
What's the deal with the hanging brushes ?
What kind are they ?


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

Phinnster said:


> Good stuff
> What's the deal with the hanging brushes ?
> What kind are they ?


They are called TASMAN brush's. 
only started using them in the last year. 
I normally use MONARCH which is a very high quality australian brush company, however if you know of PAL LEGENDS they are right up there in quality but unfortunately the price is just ridiculous in NZ, here you get a 3 1/2 inch legend your lookin close to 40-60$ , thats (33US) I do also use OLDFIELDS pro ovals. not sure if u get them in US. 

I use these TASMANS because I did a bit of research and found that they use the same bristle manufacturer as the MONARCHS I normally use. So now I get a decent brush with a poly finish, quality bristles for dirt cheap. I think a 3 1/2 inch is around $23.50 + GST (about 16$ US)- had a trade day on the 4th just gone and lucky for me they had a 35% off on them. so splashed out with about $200 of new brush's. so now my guys have a kit like this in each of their vehicles. Also I use these brush hangers once u clean up your brush. just put it back on the ring, tips stay in water, If I have to use OIL (zinser coverstain , zinser bin) i just use throw away brush's and sleeves..

another quick note.
the strange thing is their OVALS (those are all square/flat tip)
the ovals look like this. almost looks like a giant piece of Dowel for a handle. they just fall through the brush ring. pity cause I love my ovals. 










So yeah the manufacturer is C&A brushware.. heard of them?
http://cabrush.com/product-category/professional/


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Cool
What's the hanging set up you do with them ?
We used to hang brushes in terps but this looks different


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

Phinnster said:


> Cool
> What's the hanging set up you do with them ?
> We used to hang brushes in terps but this looks different


its just water. they just hang in there keeping the tips ready.
i have kit for used brush's to be put in before cleaning so they never get a chance to dry out..

One of my mentors back in the day used to do this but with OLD wooden tool box's with handles and each brush had its own pool of turps...


----------

